# Antler trap



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

Old coiled mattress frame. Lay it flat throw corn into it, works like a charm.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

5 gal. bucket, and some rebar. Put corn in the bucket, and drive the rebar in the ground around the bucket. I use 4 pieces. Leave enough space between the steel for a deer to get his neck between them when he eats. Antlers will hit the rebar on the opposite side of where he is eating. The rebar will also keep your bucket in place. I am sure there are better designs out there, but this one works well. There is even a guy on ebay who sells these. Go on ebay and do a search on "Antlers" and you will see his design.


----------



## cet (Apr 10, 2006)

waiting4fall said:


> Old coiled mattress frame. Lay it flat throw corn into it, works like a charm.


Be very careful not to use traps that bucks could get entangled in and injure themselves. 

I think they are a bad idea, let the antlers drop naturally when they are ready.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

just throw some corn under your picnic table work great.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

cet said:


> Be very careful not to use traps that bucks could get entangled in and injure themselves.
> 
> I think they are a bad idea, let the antlers drop naturally when they are ready.


Yes you could do it this way. I have actually watched deer at my station, and they have had no problems with getting tangled up in it. I have even watched a buck drop both of his antlers while eating at my station. I mentioned earlier in my post that I used 4 pieces of steel. I was mistaken, I use three in the ground in a triangular placement. If I ever see a deer having problems around this setup I will take it down. 8 years without a problem. There is nothing to get tangled up in. They lift their head up vertically, and there is nothing running horizontally to give them any problems.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Some wire, 2 T-posts and a 8 foot section of panel fence find a small tree bend fence around trunk in the middle of the fence drive your t-posts out from the tree a couple feet apart wire the fence up throw feed at the base of the tree. Good Luck


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

I made a small feeder out of plywood and 4x4's that i had laying around. Put a small roof over the top of it and in Feb. I attach bungee cords from the roof to the bin of food to collect the antlers.


================ Roof
[ { } ]
[ { } ] [ = 4x4's
[ { } ] { = Bungee Cords on Both sides
============
==== Bin=====
============
l l
l l Leg's
=== ===

Feeder is free standing and holds roughly 50 lbs. of feed.
Also it is very mobile.
Before the season i clean it out and store it in the woods until after the season.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry diagram got messed up.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Can you try again*



Schmucky said:


> Sorry diagram got messed up.


I would like to see it

Thanks


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

cet said:


> Be very careful not to use traps that bucks could get entangled in and injure themselves.
> 
> I think they are a bad idea, let the antlers drop naturally when they are ready.


Have seen bad things come from using them. If you do check them constantly, deer will die if stressed for too long.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

holepuncher said:


> Have seen bad things come from using them. If you do check them constantly, deer will die if stressed for too long.


 Like I said. use only vertical structures. If you put vertical, and horizontal together, you are asking for trouble. The vertical steel will work alone, and will not give the deer anything to be entangled in. The deer's antlers will utilize the opposite side VERTICAL steel, and if his antlers are loose enough, they will fall off. If not, he gets some of your corn, and walks away unharmed. He knows where your corn is, and will come back when his antlers are ready to drop. He drops them somewhere else, oh well. Never put anything up that has a chance to entangle his antlers. His antlers are not ready to drop, then you have a problem.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

holepuncher said:


> Have seen bad things come from using them. If you do check them constantly, deer will die if stressed for too long.


PLUS if you make some sort of thing like this and it actually hurts or kills an animal and you get caught your in for some trouble. something simple like under a picnic table is tolerable but a mattress that could get stuck to them !!! let them fall and have fun shed hunting with family or friends!!


----------



## Trailcam Addict (Feb 6, 2008)

*No wire*

I do not use any form of wire! I secure two fence posts adjacent to eachother on to a five gal bucket, then secure two more 90 deg. away from both of these. Then wrap one bungee cord around around the whole works!


----------



## bowhuntnac (Oct 21, 2006)

I took 12' of fencing and 5 "T" posts and form a "w" about 6' long. I take a sapling and run throught the fencing "horizonaly" about 2' about the ground and about half the distance from the front to back. you will have 3 "V" shaped areas to place your feed


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

*no luck*

This is what i tried, with no luck.


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

2 square bales spaced about a foot apart with feed in between. Noting to get caught or injured in.


----------



## inspect360 (Nov 7, 2008)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> just throw some corn under your picnic table work great.


i don't have a picnic table. i will think of something lol


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

jason17 said:


> This is what i tried, with no luck.


man that looks like it would work...


----------



## knute1 (Aug 1, 2007)

*check state regs first*

I do not know about your states, but in Minnesota such a contraption is illegal to have up. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=625585&highlight=knute

Look at this thread a ways down, post #10 I think.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

waiting4fall said:


> Old coiled mattress frame. Lay it flat throw corn into it, works like a charm.



I'd rather have my bucks live to see another year...


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

waiting4fall said:


> Old coiled mattress frame. Lay it flat throw corn into it, works like a charm.


Works like a charm to catch turkeys so I'm told also although the turkey flocks seem big enough to do that to i dont want to mess around with fines for game wardens


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

i never even knew you could do any of this stuff for sheds.though i have always wondered why there always seems to be the same few guys who get them every year.those cheating *******s.we will see what happens this year.if my complete bitterness is noticable im sorry its just annoying listening to this gu


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*If you have a fence, you have an antler trap*

just pour corn along the fence. theyll hit their antlers on it and POP off they go:darkbeer:


----------

